# Nicked Caribe Eye



## apurerio (May 5, 2012)

hi everyone,...i'de like to ask for opinions on a caribe eye problem ive got,..
a 6 inch caribe has a slight nick on one eye,and theres a very small flap of outer eyeball material{clear skin} sticking out and its become slightly milky but the complete eyeball itself is intact and not punctured and the pupil is fine also and it DEFINITELY can see,it eats fine,otherwise not affected in any way.
im wondering if that flap will fall off or lay down again etc..ive added melafix,salt,up the temp....its been 2 days since eye was scraped.
ive seen and had bad eye far worse that COULDNT SEE AGAIN,but this is much slighter...so...will t fall off,regrow? clear again?...thanks for your advice and opinions in advance...


----------



## RampageRR (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a similar issue with my elong. I used melafix daily for a week, and put salt in (slightly less than the recommended dosage, and split it out over 3 days) and raised the tank temps to about 81. It has since completely healed, even the cloudiness has gone away. You should be fine, just keep up with the melafix, and make sure to keep the water extremely clean.


----------



## apurerio (May 5, 2012)

RampageRR said:


> I had a similar issue with my elong. I used melafix daily for a week, and put salt in (slightly less than the recommended dosage, and split it out over 3 days) and raised the tank temps to about 81. It has since completely healed, even the cloudiness has gone away. You should be fine, just keep up with the melafix, and make sure to keep the water extremely clean.


 thank you for your time and advice.I've done the suggested things and it does seem to be getting slightly better but SLOWLY unlike when fins,body etc..are damaged,which regenerate so fast,..thanks again for your help...jim


----------

